# Bass Head



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

A couple of pics of a new bass head. The original head broke at the nut. I scarfe jointed a new piece of maple to the old neck and put a thin head veneer of ripple maple to the front of the head. A graphic designer did the shape, skull and crossbones and I approximated it. A bit of routing and a quick finish applied as the Bassist wanted it back quickly as he was travelling to Germany.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Awesome job, Mike!

My bass is a Steinberger, but if it did have a head I would be giving you a call. Clever design, brilliant execution.

Was there any change in tone following the repair? My very first guitar was knocked off its stand by my firstborn, and crashed onto the brick fieplace hearth. The fretboard broke, and after the repair the bass just sounded "dead".


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The customer was happy. Then the luggage handlers broke off 2 of the tuners in Germany. The head held. I replaced a brass nut with a synthetic "Tusk" blank.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Fine work nice service too.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Nicely done, I am tone deaf so I would never do musical instruments.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't play much, but then neither did Leo Fender or Antonio Stradivari. I use a tuning fork to test materials. To listen and feel how the wood resonates. I have buit over 130 instruments, mainy electric and semi electric guitars and basses, lap steels, headless travel instruments. I run a guitar building group at school and many students have a good guitar at home, or 3.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's one heck of a job, Mike!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work Mike.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Excellent and very creative!


----------

